
Why It’s Important For Us To Keep Explaining The Net And Its Civil Liberties - Lightning
http://torrentfreak.com/why-its-important-for-each-of-us-to-explain-and-keep-explaining-the-net-and-its-civil-liberties-130331/
======
pjdorrell
If Rick Falkvinge stopped saying "the copyright monopoly" and instead just
said "copyright", then everything he said would make more sense, and more
people might understand it more quickly, and he would be less frustrated.
There is no such thing as "the copyright monopoly". Each individual copyright
is a monopoly. But that's "monopolies", not one "monopoly".

There is perhaps a "copyright industry", consisting of companies and
institutions that have a financial interest in the maximal copyright and
maximal copyright enforcement. But those companies and institutions don't
particularly have a monopoly on anything, other than their individivual
copyrighted works.

For a clear statement of how copyright relates to the interests of the general
public, read "Misinterpreting Copyright—A Series of Errors"
(<http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/misinterpreting-copyright.html>) by Richard
Stallman, which, unlike much of what Falkvinge writes, actually makes sense
all the way through.

